# Snake ranch for sale!



## Bl69aze (Mar 9, 2020)

Jokes aside! Here’s some thorny devils from Penrith expo






[doublepost=1583707234,1583693592][/doublepost]





upload images online


----------



## nick_75 (Mar 9, 2020)

Are they captive breed?


----------



## Bl69aze (Mar 9, 2020)

nick_75 said:


> Are they captive breed?


Yes  they were on display by Alice springs reptile centre

However I believe they were bred by alice springs reptile park

They take them out and just sit them on top of a ant hill outside the centre (I think that’s what he meant) ahaha

4-6000 ants in a sittinf


----------



## Sugar (Mar 9, 2020)

I’ve always loved those little guys! 
Would love to have one myself one day


----------



## Flaviemys purvisi (Mar 9, 2020)

The only lizard I'd ever consider owning... would need and endless supply of ants though.


----------



## Yellowtail (Mar 9, 2020)

I tried to keep one when I was a kid in WA but it was impossible to get enough ants, they eat thousands every day.


----------



## nuttylizardguy (Mar 10, 2020)

Too bad they are very fussy about the ants they'll eat, they are a likely impossible to keep or captive breed successfully for all but those who actually live inside their native range or can source the ant species ( by the nest ) on a regular basis.

I don't think they'd like green ants, black garden / house ants and the like that most of us likely have in our gardens.


----------

